# Mozilla 1.5 polskie krzaczki w kurierze + XFT

## OBenY

Witam.

Mam taki problem z Mozilla 1.5-r1 kompilowana z XFT, ze niektore maile ktore do mnie przychodza sa poprawne i mam ladne polskie krzaczki, niektore zas maja ten problem, ze w miejscu polskich diakrytykow sa jakies dziwaczne symbole. Co ciekawe wszystkie wiadomosci sa kodowane przy uzyciu iso-8859-2.

Spotkal sie ktos kiedys z tym ?

Nigdy wczesniej nie mialem tych problemow (na innych systemach).

Pytanie zadalem takze na gentoo.pl, ale odpowiedzi nie dostalem.

Dzieki z gory.

----------

## meteo

 *Quote:*   

> Co ciekawe wszystkie wiadomosci sa kodowane przy uzyciu iso-8859-2

 

Czy jesteś pewien w stu procentach, że w takim właśnie formacie przychodzą do Ciebie listy? Bo czym innym jest zmiana strony kodowej używanej do wyświetlania listu (np. w Kurierze), a innym strona użyta do napisania listu (przez jego nadawcę). Jeśli teraz ktoś wyśle Ci list np. w Unicode, a Ty postanowisz wyświetlać go w iso8859-2, to są spore szanse, że na ekranie dostaniesz śliczne krzaczki.

 *Quote:*   

> nie mialem tych problemow (na innych systemach)

 

A jakich? Czy dobrze się domyślam  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Tak, jestem pewien, ze sa kodowane iso8859-2.

Choc  kto wie ...

Dobra moze nie potrzebnie rzucalem sie z rozpacza wolajac o pomoc, sam postaram sie rozwiazac problem.

Nie nie domyslasz sie  :Wink: 

Linux, Linux i Linux  :Wink: 

Moja wlasna dystrybucja  :Smile:  - tylko Mozille mialem bez XFT, moze stad te cale jaja ... Choc z tego co wiem,  to wiele osob uzywa Mozi  z  obsluga fontow TrueType i TTF i jakos nie maja powodow do narzekan, czyli pewnie ja cos spartaczylem, ale co ?  :Sad: 

----------

## OBenY

Zeby nie zakladac nowego watku to dopisze w tym.

Czy komus udalo sie zbudowac poprawnie Mozille 1.6 ?

Jak tak to z jakimi USE flags itp. Bo ja zbudowac jej nie moge.

----------

## meteo

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Zeby nie zakladac nowego watku to dopisze w tym.

 

niech Ci będzie  :Wink: 

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Czy komus udalo sie zbudowac poprawnie Mozille 1.6 ?
> 
> Jak tak to z jakimi USE flags itp. Bo ja zbudowac jej nie moge.

 

ja mam 1.6

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-www/mozilla-1.6  +crypt -debug +gnome +gtk2 +ipv6 -java +ldap -mozaccess -mozcalendar -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -mozxmlterm +ssl
```

no i skompilowało się bez problemów na C3 i Athlonie z flagami (dla C3):

```
CFLAGS="-march=c3 -m3dnow -mmmx -Os"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

P.S. pozdrowienia dla Wrocławia   :Smile:  czy przypadkiem uczysz się na Polibudzie?

----------

## OBenY

NIe, w LO, do polibudy mi 2 lata jeszcze brakuje.

Hm to ja nie moze zamielic 1.6, ale przezyje bez niej  :Razz: 

Dobra, dzieki przynajmniej za chec pomocy  :Razz: 

----------

